# [gelöst] kaffeine

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Weiß jemand, wie man Kaffeine mit einer bestimmten Quelle startet?

kaffeine dvd:/// zum Beispiel, um eine DVD abzuspielen (was aber bei mir nicht funktioniert)Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Sep 02, 2007 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

Argumente:

  file                      Datei(en) zum abspielen. Lokale Datei, eine Adresse, ein Verzeichnis oder 'DVD', 'VCD', 'Audio-CD' sind möglich.

heißt:

kaffeine dvd

und die dvd spielt  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie kann ich das für mms streams oder bei dvb für einen bestimmten Sender machen? Oder geht das nicht?

(Wenn ich im Konqueror 

```
mms://213.200.75.252/starfmberlin$livestream.wma
```

 eingebe, dann startet Kaffeine -im Vollbildmodus- und spielt den Stream ab.)

```
affeine url mms://213.200.75.252/starfmberlin$livestream.wma
```

oder

```
kaffeine mms://213.200.75.252/starfmberlin$livestream.wma
```

```
Kein Modul gefunden um diese Quelle zu handhaben (mms://213.200.75.252/starfmberlin.wma)
```

----------

## ScytheMan

für mich sieht das aus als würde er sich an dem $ verschlucken...

der link hier geht z.b.

```
 kaffeine mms://wmc1.liquidviewer.net/WEEI 
```

```

kaffeine mms://213.200.75.252/starfmberlin\$livestream.wma
```

mit nem \ vor dem $ funktionierts.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

Daran lag es auch, das der Aufruf kplayer mms:... nicht funktioniert hat. MfG

----------

